# Dartfrogs



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

One showing all 5 which doesn't happen except feeding time. Those fruit flies fall and they all come out, otherwise you usually only see 3 at a time







There home for a few months. People keep them in something small, so they can find food easily when young. Alot of people use those plastic shoeboxes, but I went with a 10g.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

and instead of starting multiple threads, I'm just gonna add a few.

My sons hermit crabs














convict mom with some fry from her last batch







my piranha showing almost no color at the time of pictures


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. Awesome pics! Almost tempted to move this to the photography forum. But I'm greedy and want threads here in the herp forum, lol.









Those dart frogs are looking awesome! Those are the ones you raised from tadpoles, right? That must give a true sense of accomplishment, having raised them up from something so small and different.

What's their permanent home going to be?

And as for the hermit crabs - I had NO IDEA that they climbed around like that! Very cool. Do they ever fall?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Yup those are the ones that were tadpoles. I wanted to take pictures of the transformation, but just couldn't get a camera. If they have babies some day I will. Once they grow up a bit they will go into a 55gallon, but females of this spieces dont get along to well. They will eat each others eggs, and even wrestle if its real bad. I'm hoping I have 3.2 because a 55 is big enough for 2 females but if I get more than that I'll have to trade them for males or split them up.

About the hermits, man they climb like crazy. Online it said that you need a tight lid even if you dont have anything in the tank because they can climb up the silicone in the corner of the tank and escape. I found that piece of wood a few weeks ago in the forest


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That's fantastic that the tadpoles have grown up into frogs! Congrats! I never knew that hermit crabs were that mobile. Great pics!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. Only two in a 55 gallon? I didn't realize they needed THAT much space - the females that is. It's funny. Normally it's males that don't get along. I guess frogs are just a bit different.

And I'm SO tempted to get hermit crabs now, haha. What's their care like?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this might be a silly question but do dart frogs have poison in them? or is that just in there wild state?? how does the poison leave there body in a home tank?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I love the frogs,
we never get anything like that here, I was at rizmans and seen his ,they are very cool.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Bummer: I read that after you fead your pet poison arrow frogs for a while they won't be poisonous any more so you can't rub darts on them any more and shoot your enemies in the ass.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yea they get poison from the things they eat, so they lose there toxicity in captivity.

Not all species have so much female aggression, but alot do. Some kinds its the guys who dont get along, and some they all get along. The tinc species like mine are, are pretty bad though. I could probably get away with more in such a big tank for such small frogs, but would rather not have them fighting.

You should get some hermits if you like them mettle. Theres not much to it especially if you get the ones with a big purple claw. They are the most common ones you see in the pet stores, and pretty much the only ones that dont need salt water. They are found far inland so might never see it in the wild. *EDIT: after some more reading, is seems I got some bad internet info. All hermits need salt water.* Most all the other kinds need a dish of fresh, and a dish of salt water put in the tank. I'm gonna get some salt anyway, so I can add a couple strawberry hermits to the mix. Most of the articals I've read say not to get just one though. They like company so a small group is best, at $4 a piece theres not really a reason not to get a group. Also food is really easy. They say to basically just give them a little of whatever you have for dinner. They are scavengers, so they'll eat anything. Fruits/veggies, fish, shrimp, whatever you got laying around. With some good climbing spots they are a really enteresting, cheap, easy to care for pet.

I forgot to mention that they need 5-6inches of sand in the bottom of there tank for molting. once a year or so(more for younger growing crabs) they will bury themselves in the sand for a month and molt. So a 15-20g is a good size tank where a 10 probably wouldn't be deep enough.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was thinking of maybe using one of my 40 gal breeders once I free them up (will have 3 free in the coming months) and doing a little colony of hermits, haha. They're really neat.

I know we sold them at the store I used to work at. But we rarely ever managed to get them in so I never paid much attention to them or anything.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

that would be cool. In a 40 breeder you could put a crap load of the little guys. Meijers has them for $4, or a little more at a pet store. The strawberries I saw were $12.

One thing would be not to worry about which ones have the coolest shells. They switch them out anyway, so go for the ones that dont hide when they open the tank. Outgoing ones. I got some shells ordered that should be here any day. I also got a climbing net for the back, and a sand dollar. They will eat off the sand dollar and they get extra calium from it. Although its not completely nessisary, they are cheap.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey i like the colors of those dartfrogs, Nice pictures .


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd love to have a Porche painted like a dark and electric blue dart frog but at this stage it's just a fantasy.


----------

